# what to look for in a fixed gear wheelset?



## paulm01 (May 12, 2008)

New to fixed gear road. I've been riding for years however just bought my first used fixed gear for winter training. Because I can't leave well enough alone, I'm thinking of upgrading the wheelset with something decent. (decent enough for winter use in eastern PA)

My question is how much does weight factor into a fixed gear set? Everything I'm looking at is much heavier than my road set. I'll be building this myself. Looking for rim/hub selection advice. Not looking for the cheapest alternatives. 

Will the heavy rotational weight benefit the fixed gear? or will I benefit from a lighter weight set 1600gr. (+/-) 

What is a decent hub? Pauls, phils, or re use the formulas?

Thanks

oh, my ride is a '08 CAPO with formula hubs, severly out of true Mach V rims.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what to look for? for hubs, the proper/required rear spacing, lockring threading, front qr if that's what you want (good luck on that)...

if the formulas are the sealed-bearing model, they will be fine, plenty of people use em. plus, why get big $/lighter hubs to trash about in winter?


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

i didn't consider weight at all. i think extra weight could be beneficial. i ride a surly steamroller, p. wood hi-flange hubs, 32 spoke dt swiss rr2.1 rims.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*round*

Round would be good. ;-)

Weight matters the same for fixed as anything else. Aero probably does not matter as much, as you won't be coasting down mountains at 50 mph. Rather, you'll likely be on the brakes just about any time you're over 25 mph, anyway. 

I have a set of fixed wheels with Campy Pista hubs, 32 DT Revolution spokes/alloy nipples, and 335 gram Araya 16B Gold tubular rims. I built them myself and love them. 

If you are going to be climbing mountains on them, then I think weight matters more than for a multi-geared bike, because you'll be standing on a very tall gear, mashing like hell, and the less weight you have the less you'll destroy your legs. There will likely a lot of speeding up and slowing down, so I do think less rotational weight is important. Don't sacrafice strength, but then that's mostly about the build quality, imo.

If you are just farting around town, then go with anything of good quality. I commute on some bomb proof fixed wheels that came with my Bianchi Pista back in 2001, and they probably will outlast me. 





paulm01 said:


> New to fixed gear road. I've been riding for years however just bought my first used fixed gear for winter training. Because I can't leave well enough alone, I'm thinking of upgrading the wheelset with something decent. (decent enough for winter use in eastern PA)
> 
> My question is how much does weight factor into a fixed gear set? Everything I'm looking at is much heavier than my road set. I'll be building this myself. Looking for rim/hub selection advice. Not looking for the cheapest alternatives.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulm01 (May 12, 2008)

....that is my thought as well. keep the weight down. I do ride hills, my local rides are somewhat hilly. Weight is important to me but not paramount. I'll be looking to upgrade from what i have currently. Any suggestions would be helpful.

thanks
paul


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

paulm01 said:


> ....that is my thought as well. keep the weight down. I do ride hills, my local rides are somewhat hilly. Weight is important to me but not paramount. I'll be looking to upgrade from what i have currently. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> thanks
> paul



How much do you want to spend? You can go a custom route with Phil hubs and a decent lightweight 32 hole rim...


----------



## paulm01 (May 12, 2008)

*what to spend?*

as much as I need to? 

If I keep the formulas and build a wheel around them I would want to spend $70 per rim (maybe less), DT comp spokes are about $65. nipples...... If I go to new hubs that is when my price jumps and I'm questioning the return. 

Any ideas on a strong lightweight rim. Open pros are safe. I know nothing about many of the others. I'd like welded joints, not pined, something strong and light. I weigh 180lbs., I tend to be easy on my equipment. 

I've built several MTB wheels, never road so I'm out of it with good road rim choices. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

paulm01 said:


> as much as I need to?
> 
> If I keep the formulas and build a wheel around them I would want to spend $70 per rim (maybe less), DT comp spokes are about $65. nipples...... If I go to new hubs that is when my price jumps and I'm questioning the return.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd stick with the Formula hubs. They are bullet proof and reasonably light weight... Very little return with high $$ hubs for street riding other than bling.....

My Formula/Sun MI13 wheelsets( I have two) look and perform just as nice as my Dura Ace wheels..


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> My Formula/Sun MI13 wheelsets( I have two) look and perform just as nice as my Dura Ace wheels..


+1!


----------



## paulm01 (May 12, 2008)

*thanks for the help*

I decided on Velocity A23's 28/32. Pauls hubs, DT Comp spokes. 
Cant wait to build these up! should come in at about 1750-1800 gr. (+/-) 
Should be a nice strong smooth wheelset. 

thanks for everyones input!
paul


----------

